# "And A Partridge In A Pear Tree" Kind Of Day ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's been an interesting day here today. A little something for just about everyone. 

First off, my friend, Anita, called to see if she could bring a female Pekin duck with a leg problem .. of course I said yes. Then she asks if I would be interested in adopting her neighbor's little peach faced love bird. Of course, it's yes again. 

While Anita was unloading the duck, the lovebird, and the lovebird's cage, I spotted the young neighbor boy and his friend across the street trying to catch a small black cat. I had seen them trying to get the cat last night and just figured it belonged to the boy across the street. Wrong! They had the good sense to realize that the kitten (good sized, but still a kitten) was apt to get run over and wanted to catch it and get it somewhere safe. While their hearts were in the right place, their cat catching skills were lacking. I went and got a handful of dry cat food and slowly approached the kitten where it was hiding under a shrub. Sure enough, it came right up to eat, and I was able to easily pick it up. 

Not really being in the market for a new cat and certainly not a kitten when all the others here are so very old, I called a couple of my cat rescue friends to see if they could take in Midnight (yes, already named by my husband .. not too creative .. but .. it works). Well, they kind of hemmed and hawed, so I took the plunge and now have a new cat. Midnight has a bit of a respiratory problem, so we are treating for that and will be getting her spayed in the next week or so. 

Then came a nice young man named Vincent from Long Beach with two gorgeous white pigeons. Though they are large, they are barely past the squeaker stage. One flew onto his balcony last weekend and made it clear that it needed food, water, and a safe haven. Vincent took that one in and then had the second one show up a couple of days later. What a nice young fellow for assisting both of these pigeons. 

Then animal control called .. could I possibly take in two very sick Coots from Laguna Niguel Regional Park .. seems that none of the permitted places were reachable today. So, two very sick Coots are now here. They look and act like they have botulism, but if that's it, it sure is a strange time of year for this to be happening. I was told the park will have the water tested next week as a lot of Coots have died there recently. 

Hopefully that's all the incoming for today! 

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

What a day! What a gal!

Feather


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Don't know how ya do it Terry with all the other things you got going. You've got to have a Huge Hart!!... Happy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Terry, 

You really are a wonderful person with a heart of gold Poor little Midnight but at least now he/she has a caring home and those kids are to be commended for their good intentions!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

My heart goes out to you, Terry!

Such sad things with, hopefully happy endings. Bless your heart for all you do! 

If one looks "just right," they will see your all but invisible LARGE WHITE WINGS ready to enfold another homeless soul!

WARM LOVING HUGS TO YOU!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Think this is why your being honored as a "hero to animals" tomorrow?? I'm sorry you are so swamped BUT glad you are there for these poor critters. What WOULD they do without you??


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Just another day in the life of.....really amazing, Terry. Congrats on Midnight,
thanks for all that you do _everyday_...

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow, when you have a busy day, you go all the way! So now you've added some color to your parrot family. Lovebirds are adorable little busy bodies!What name does this one go by?

What great timing to adopt Midnight. Hope his respiratory problem clears up quickly, because "...It cam e upon a Midnight clear..."   

Hope you are able to help the two coots. They've always been one of my favorite waterbirds, with their amazing diving skills.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Busy, busy, busy!! I'll bet you sleep pretty darn good Terry.  
Hope all your incoming recover without incident.



TerriB said:


> *Hope you are able to help the two coots. They've always been one of my favorite waterbirds, with their amazing diving skills* .


Coots are a hoot to watch. You're right about their diving skills Terri.
We've had more of them here in the lake this year than we've ever had. They congregate around our dock so we get to watch them up close & personal.  
Have you ever seen their legs/feet? Too cute!  

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

A black cat!!! I love black cats. 
How nice this boy was trying to rescue Midnight.
What a busy day you had again.
Hope you had a good, restful night at least.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> A black cat!!! I love black cats.
> How nice this boy was trying to rescue Midnight.
> What a busy day you had again.
> Hope you had a good, restful night at least.
> Reti


DITTO, I had one I named Hans when I was little. He was gorgeous. 



Hi Terry,

What a wonderful ,yet busy, and productive day you had. Hope all the rescues will be okay.

Thanks again for all your care and concern, you are a blessing for our wildlife, birds and kitties too!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, congratulations on your latest additions to the family. Sure hope the coots get ok.

I'm just wondering - will you even have time to go to the awards luncheon today?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I'm just wondering - will you even have time to go to the awards luncheon today?


Oh heck......pack em' in the car and take them with you.  Show these people what you REALLY do...........


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

Wow, what a day! Reading your post, I was thinking that you've acquired more animals in a single day then most people do in a lifetime! And there are many more days like this one in your life! Don't know how you do it and it just reinforces how much you deserve your award!

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Coots are alive .. not well but alive and hanging in. New kitten is just too precious .. I'm done there .. she's a permanent. Pilgrim and Alex are well. The new duck is well .. all others are well. The "chicken" is a rooster and went off at about 4 AM .. going to have to get that long, tall, guy somewhere and very soon. Once the rooster went off, the geese went off .. my neighbors probably were not happy campers.

Another duck on the horizon for the AM .. another one from West Street Basin.

Terry


----------

